# RRL Tea causing severe menstrual cramps?



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this?

I usually have VERY painful menstrual cramps and so after reading about how RRL tea can help tone your uterus for labor, I thought that maybe it would help with my cramps. So I bought some Traditional Medicinals RRL tea towards the end of my last cycle.

The day before my period started, I steeped one tea bag in 8oz of just boiled water for 15 mins. Then I drank it. Approximately 30 minutes later, I started feeling crampy and I when I went to the bathroom, I had bright red spotting.

The next day, I had some brown spotting and slight twinges in my uterus. In the afternoon, I drank another cup of tea prepared the same way and within 30 minutes, cramps again and bright red spotting. I still didn't think it was from the tea so I drank another cup the next day, CD 2. That evening, I had possibly the worst cramps of my life. I was in tears and almost went to the ER.

Did the RRL tea cause this?


----------



## wrenmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems unlikely that RRL would _cause_ the cramping, it is used for easing painful menstrual cramping as well as toning for labor...At least that is how I have used it. Maybe some of the ladies in the RRL tribe would have some experiences to share? I have never heard of it causing cramping before.

I would be interested to hear if anyone else has had this experience though.

How did the rest of your cycle play out?


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

There isn't any way you could be pg is there? The reason I ask is b/c I can't drink RRL when I'm first pg as it gives me really bad contractions/backaches.... Other then that I can't imagine it causing spotting/cramping at any other time....


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSTC* 
There isn't any way you could be pg is there? The reason I ask is b/c I can't drink RRL when I'm first pg as it gives me really bad contractions/backaches.... Other then that I can't imagine it causing spotting/cramping at any other time....

Well, I'm fairly certain that my last cycle, the one that was so painful and seemed to have cramps onset by drinking the RRL tea was a chemical pregnancy. I got the faintest of faint lines on one test that I took but not on any others and the bleeding started the next day. So I guess it's possible that I caused it by drinking the tea?









My chart: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f0436


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wrenmoon* 
It seems unlikely that RRL would _cause_ the cramping, it is used for easing painful menstrual cramping as well as toning for labor...At least that is how I have used it. Maybe some of the ladies in the RRL tribe would have some experiences to share? I have never heard of it causing cramping before.

I would be interested to hear if anyone else has had this experience though.

How did the rest of your cycle play out?

Well I stopped drinking the tea after the evening of severe cramps and the next couple of days were pain-free. So I'm not sure if that was the cause or not. I've been meaning to try to drink a cup since I am mid-cycle to see what happens. Maybe I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Annie,
Did you ever drink the RRL tea mid-cycle to see what happens? Reason I ask is that the last 2 days when I've had RRL tea I've got cramps and a backache... Which as far as I can remember it only ever had that effect when I was newly pg w/ ds2... But I'm pretty sure I'm not pg as I've had a few - tests and my chart (I'd post it but it doesn't seem to upload to the new site from my tcoyf program







) is all over the place and I'm still bf my 10 month old (mostly only when he's tired though) and last time with my older ds I couldn't get pg till I weaned even though I was cycling/o'ing ( which I'm not now)... So I was just wondering how you reacted to it later on and if anyone else reacts this way to rrl when they aren't pg?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I keep forgetting!







But I'm on CD 4 and AF is tapering off so I think I will start drinking it in a few days to see what happens.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Well let me know how it goes if you do!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Well since me and dh dtd last night I've had lots of blood tinged mucus and the backache/cramping came back and isn't going away...







So I'm really hoping it ether is the rrl tea or my pp af is coming b/c I feel a lot like I did when I was first pg w/ ds2 and had spotting/cramping from a hemorrhage and I'm going to start panicking if I'm pg as I just found out that the main ingredient (Don Quai) in these New Mama drops I take has been used to cause abortions... And I really would be upset if if I was all of a sudden pg after all and had made myself lose the baby...


----------



## bunziemom (Jul 4, 2009)

RRLT gives me pretty bad cramping as well. I was drinking about 4 cups a day in my luteal phase. I stopped and so did the cramps and I was doing nothing new other than this. Thought maybe cutting down would help but I just stopped altogether before I could experiment.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunziemom* 
RRLT gives me pretty bad cramping as well. I was drinking about 4 cups a day in my luteal phase. I stopped and so did the cramps and I was doing nothing new other than this. Thought maybe cutting down would help but I just stopped altogether before I could experiment.

I have a few ? for you if you don't mind...

Is this the only time you've drank it or have you been able to drink it before w/ no problem? Also did the cramps go away fairly fast?

The main reason that I'm worried is that it bothered me when I was first pregnant w/ my ds, but then when I drank it later in my pregnancy and the few times I've had it since he was born it didn't bother me... And now I started drinking it to boost my iron as I've been super fatigue for a few weeks and thought it might be low iron as I was super low when ds was born and I start cramping and spotting... and now I'm not spotting anymore but the soreness/cramps in my groin/back just won't go away...


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

So I'm on CD 8 and I drank a cup of RRL tea this afternoon w/out it causing any cramps. I think I am going to keep drinking it to see if that changes at all through my cycle.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
So I'm on CD 8 and I drank a cup of RRL tea this afternoon w/out it causing any cramps. I think I am going to keep drinking it to see if that changes at all through my cycle.

Huh! that's interesting... Thanks for the update & please keep me updated if you start getting cramps again







I'm trying to decide if I want to try drinking some again or not... My body is being very hard to figure out right now and I don't want to mess it up further....


----------

